

Gimp Layers For Developers - nalidixic
http://www.nositesleft.com/gimp-layers-for-developers/

======
nalidixic
I'm going to start writing tutorials on Gimp. I'm not sure at what level to
start so I'm throwing this out there. Feedback or suggestions is appreciated!

~~~
gradschool
I'm kind of a casual gimp user in that I can do simple things with it and when
I need to know a little more, I dig deeper into the docs. Maybe others in your
intended audience are similar. I'd like to learn more about things I see on
the menus but don't use because I don't know why I need them, like layer
groups, layer masks, and alpha channels. The other major hole in my gimp
knowledge is about the scripting features.

~~~
nalidixic
Again great suggestions. I didn't really know where to start so I threw
something simple together to get some feedback. Thank you!

